# Seeing some tiels tomorrow...!



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok, I saw an advert on a advertising site on the web about aviary reared cockatiels. I was originally hoping for a hand reared but I was so tempted so I phoned. She said that she had three left - a pied, a grey and something else I didnt hear because the budgies were being so noisy in my ear!!  Anyway she sounded very nice and I am seeing them tomorrow at 4pm!! Maybe to reserve one.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Goodluck! Don't be set on handfed- none of mine are handfed and they turned out to be LOVELY TAME babies! Even the budgies!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck Rosie!!! you must be so excited, I really hope you find the one you have been waiting for


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How exciting!!  I hope one of them is perfect for you.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww i hope you just fall inlove with one.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Fingers crossed that you find that "special" one. I'm sure with all the love and attention, it will soon be silly tame anyway.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I reserved one!! yay!! A grey with a pied marking on his/her back and the most beautiful tail. S/he just stood out to me sooo much, I don't know why... Anyway I can pick him/her up any time as it is 9 weeks old. I still need a cage though, there was one I was watching on ebay and it looked perfect, maybe thats the one!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I reserved one!! yay!! A grey with a pied marking on his/her back and the most beautiful tail. S/he just stood out to me sooo much, I don't know why... Anyway I can pick him/her up any time as it is 9 weeks old. I still need a cage though, there was one I was watching on ebay and it looked perfect, maybe thats the one!


YAY!!! I am so happy for you Rosie I knew you wouldn't leave without finding one...hehe  I hope you get to bring your baby home soon and post lots of pic's of him/her


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh good news!!! Now, get that cage and get your little baby home!! I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

YAY! You have a baby! Any name suggestions? Hurry up and get that cage so your baby can come home!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Laura and Plukie!  I couldn't resist him/her!!

The cage I am hoping to get is ending tomorrow on ebay.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Aly, I think I just missed you whilst I was posting my previous post lol!
I have not a clue on names, I not really sure on the sex of it yet hehe! I think I will get it home first and then name him/her!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm really happy for you. It's good that you have some self control. I'd be going to a million stores to get that cage so the baby can come home TODAY! lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope you get that cage ASAP!  I can't wait to meet your new baby.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! I can't wait!! 
The cage is ending in 1 1/2 hours, and next day delivery!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Thanks everyone!! I can't wait!!
> The cage is ending in 1 1/2 hours, and next day delivery!!


About time Rosie! Better hurry and gets some toys, perches, food and water cups- acctually you should just go get the tiel now! You must have an empty cage somewhere! lol


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL, I wish!! I didn't get the cage because It went up a little too high.
However what do you think of this cage:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/The-Dover-Par...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
If you do think its on the small and narrow side bear in mind that the tiel will have a lot of time outside the cage too


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking at it now. 

EDIT: 

The barspacing is bordeline and I say it is a bit small and it's not really a matter of how much time outside he'll have but the fact that when he is inside he'll need the room. They have REALLY long tails, esspecially when they mature and a decent size wingspan. You want to have perches in there and not worry about how many times they bump their tail or wings against something. Have you checked out any local stores? I was going to order mine online too when I found a really good deal and a great cage at a store here.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie have your tried any local petstores for cages, I found for me looking around at them gave me a better idea then looking online, then again I am not good with measurements so looking online didn't help me ...lol


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh ok, thanks for both of your opinions. 
I have already checked out the local pet shops for good deals, but there is not any. Basically they are quite pricey. 

You may think I'm in a rush but I'd prefer to get the tiel home sooner rather than later due to taming. The younger the tiel, the easing the taming


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> You may think I'm in a rush but I'd prefer to get the tiel home sooner rather than later due to taming. The younger the tiel, the easing the taming


I don't think your rushing I say go get it NOW...lol


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

laurago said:


> I don't think your rushing I say go get it NOW...lol


LOL!! I would, I just need that blooming cage first!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Get The Tiel!!! Lol


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

**M u s t F i n d A C a g e T o n i g h t!** LOL!

This one:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Quality-P...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
It's the same depth as the other one but longer...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you have a Jolleys Pet Store anywhere near you Rosie? They had a lovely cage in there with a gym on the top for £99. We have one in Plymouth. I'll try and find a photo of the cage.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This is a link to the site http://www.jollyes.co.uk/products_birds_pigeons.htm you might have to scroll through the photos to see the cage....ah, it's the only cage there. LOL That one is £99 and it looked lovely, I was seriously considering that one for Dooby.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Plukie. It is a lovely cage, but I would like a cage preferably on wheels because where I am planning to have the cage it fits perfectly.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ah ok, well, good luck...you could try The Ark in Exeter or Paignton if that's nearer, sometimes they have bargains.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll look that pet shop up now thanks


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That last cage you posted on eBay looks like a good one, i've been looking at something similar myself. 

While local might be more expensive, it is tons better because you can look over the product your buying and make sure it's in great condition. I had to send back two cages i bought off eBay cause they were in terrible condition, and birdieness had all the trouble with her cage recently too.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> While local might be more expensive, it is tons better because you can look over the product your buying and make sure it's in great condition. I had to send back two cages i bought off eBay cause they were in terrible condition, and birdieness had all the trouble with her cage recently too.


I was tempted to buy online because they look like good deals but by the time you add shipping on some of them it doesn't seem worth it, it took me awhile but I kept checking around and found some great cages locally it might be a little more money for some of them but I like the fact I can look at them, inspect them and take them right back if something is wrong with them


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks bea and Laura. 
I will take a trip up to a pet store in a few minutes when my parents are back, where I know they sell cages.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I phoned 2 local pet shops, I would have phoned more but I had to go to tennis at 5pm. Anyway the first one said that there lowest pricest cage was £89 (quite a good price for round here) which was 5ft long, and 2ft wide, he didn't mention depth but I will go and have a look anyway. The next one I called didn't have any in but she gave me a number for someone who does. Anyway I shall be calling much more tomorrow, I'll probably get it tomorrow after school. 

Anyway as you may have noticed I am probably going to be paying that little extra money for buy it locally so I can actually know what I'm getting and have a good look at it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Anyway as you may have noticed I am probably going to be paying that little extra money for buy it locally so I can actually know what I'm getting and have a good look at it.


It's better this way anyway. You can inspect the cage for any problems BEFORE you pay for it and there's no wait. I really hope you find something soon..If you get the cage tomorrow then when does the tiel come home?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> It's better this way anyway. You can inspect the cage for any problems BEFORE you pay for it and there's no wait. I really hope you find something soon..If you get the cage tomorrow then when does the tiel come home?


Tomorrow!! If its still light enough!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Tomorrow!! If its still light enough!



You better hurry and get that cage then! hehe

PS_ make sure you wipe it down with some vinegar and water before adding your baby to it..


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How exciting!! I hope you find a bargin on the cage.  I've found cages less than half price if there's an end of line sale where that particular model is going out for good.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I didn't have time to go into Exeter (biggest city near me) because I was riding. But i went up to a local pet store, they didn't really have much of a selection. Only smallish cages and one bigger cage for £100 but the bar spacing was much to wide.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a shame, pet shops should sell better cages at reasonable prices. They would sell more of them.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

sorry to hear your not having much luck yet, hopefully you find one soon


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm just waiting for you to say -my tiel is home! 
Waiting patiently...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I know what Rosie is going through. I went through the same thing, looking for a cage, I was lucky though, I bought mine from the man who took Scooby for £5. Now that was a bargain. I'm sure you'll get something soon Rosie. I just can't wait, I think you have been extremely patient.


----------

